# Sheep Herding



## bia2 (May 17, 2018)

New sheep farmer here (also new to this discussion group). I just acquired 5 sheep 5 days ago... 4 females and a male. Here where I live most let their sheep free graze and the shepherd moves them about. Anyone here who is experienced and can tell me how to get ones sheep to listen and move when called? Also do sheep need to eat all day long?


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

So like a sheppard watching the flock all day? Not sure how this works out economicly with 4 ewes? 
We had about 700 sheep at one time but had them fenced in.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sheep rarely do what you want. If they know what grain is that helps. If raised by hand they will follow people like puppies. My sister has a border collie to round them up but other than that what a pain when they get loose.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yup, I think the border collie is your best best....welcome to Haytalk


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Sheep are interesting in that they have no defense. Their only way to survive is to run, or flock up in the hopes that another sheep will be killed.

For that reason, sheep are very leery. In fact they can remember faces for up to two years. It is a very dumb sheep farmer who treats their sheep badly because they then associate that person as being bad, and flee whenever they are near. However, after a fashion, the sheep will get to know the sheep farmer, and realize they are not out to get them, but it takes a lot of trust on the sheep's part. In fact, one outburst of frustration can break this trust for a long time. (And with sheep, getting frustrated with them is very easy).

One day my sheep got out and my wife could not get them in. She finally woke me up (I was working 3rd shift at the time), went out, called to them, and they followed me back in the gate.

"My sheep hear my voice and they follow me", just as it says in the bible interestingly enough!

As your sheep get to know you, things will get easier.

Whenever I went out in the pasture, they would follow me, knowing that when I did that, better pastures lay on the other side of the gate; no shaking of a grain bucket (though that works as well if you feed grain).


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Food usually gets me to come to the house too LOL


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

You never had my ex-wife's cooking! :angry:


----------

